# Building a Lathe Stand



## soltc

I’m planning to purchase the Jet JWL-1220VS Lathe (708376VS) in the next few months. I want to build a wooden stand for the lathe based on the available space. The manual has the dimensions as 41”x12”x15 1/2”.

A. Will a 36”x18” platform be adequate? 
Based on plans I’ve found in various books, magazines, and websites, I,ve devised a 36”x 

18”x 36” stand constructed of framing lumber and ¾” plywood.
B. How large should the opening in the bench top for the motor (as noted on Page 8 of the manual) be?

Thank you!
-- SOLTC


----------



## firehawkmph

Solt,
Not sure why you need a slot in the top for the motor. I have a small jet that used to sit on top of a workbench I built. You may want to consider before you build if you are going to buy the bed extension in the future. It comes in very handy when doing longer projects and pieces that require drilling on the lathe (peppermills). My bench is on wheels and worked very well. Also make sure you determine the proper working height for you before you build your bench.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## soltc

Thank you, firehawkmph!

Right now I only have room for the basic tool in my basement.

If and when I get more room, I will definitely get the extension.
I've planned the stand so I can extend it in the future.


----------



## AZ Termite

I built a stand for my first lathe. The one thing I found most important was the height of the bench. When I built it I didn't think it made that much difference, until I went to visit my uncle. He is an avid woodworker, and after turning on his lathe I realized how much the height mattered. I had my bench about 6 inches too high. I found that I had more control of the tools on my uncles lathe. While I was there I measured the height of his from the center of the of the headstock to the floor. When I got home I cut the legs down.


----------



## lumber jock

firehawkmph, I mean Mike, what are those things on the end of your wood turning tools?


----------



## soltc

My plan is for straight legs (Doubled 2x4s) and 3 stringers (2x3s) on each side. The top will be 2x3s covered by 3/4" plywood.

Using the height to my elbow (43 3/4"), a 36" stand should put the spindle at 43 3/4".

This will get me started. If I get more room, I'll get the extension for the lathe, and add on to the the stand.

I'll be able to add a weight box, draws, or doors as needed.


----------



## firehawkmph

Soltc,
Sounds like a plan. Good luck with your bench.

Lumberjock,
Those are pieces of foam pipe wrap. I was constantly cutting my fingers just reaching for something in the area of the tool tips. Also if they fell on the floor it wouldn't hurt the tool. I have since built a rolling tool rack to hold my turning tools, drill bits, router bits, glue, and whatever else I can hang on the outside of it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## The Everyman Show

Firehawk - IMPRESSED doesn't even come close. Envy comes close, outright lust does and also jealousy are all words that would fit the mood you have just put me in. Thanks a bunch:laughing:.


----------



## firehawkmph

John,
It took me a long time to get to the point to actually take the time to build things for the shop that actually make it more enjoyable to use. I wish I would have done it years before. It's actually a very simple project that I put together in an afternoon. Most everything is fastened with pocket screws. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodciro

Hello, everyone. I'm new here so I'll just ask my question and get back to reading old posts.

This thread caught my eye because of the height issue. I aquired a lathe and put it on my work bench. It runs fine, no vibration, but is too high. What is the proper height (in relation to the spindle)? About elbow high or just a little below? I realize everyone would have different preferences, but just looking for a general idea.

By the way, I don't have room for a lathe stand, so I'll be building a moveable platform to stand on while turning. Unless someone has a better idea.

Thanks,

John

______________________________________________________

"…and sometimes he saw an enormous disk of ocean, a cold, uneasy sea, endless miles of desolation, the comfortless element in which he was at home."

Patrick O'Brian


----------

